# Space Wolves in new Imperial Armour !



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Ahh finally ! Just got my copy of IA 11 : Doom of Mymeara. It's got a new Eldar Craftworld, and Eldar Titans ! Most importantly, it's the first IA book with a Space Wolves company in it. 

Bran Redmaw is unique as he is a Space Wolf character that can turn into a Wulfen called Redmaw the more turns he fights in. The more the turns, the less number rolled required to transform. His model has to be replaced by Redmaw's model then. Also wields a 2-handed Power Axe called Axe of Langvast among other things. 

Eldar have the Shadow Spectre Aspect warriors as a new unit, in addition to their own Exarch.

Not a bad book TBH.


Stupid server multuplied my post by almost a dozen. Mods please remove the extra posts.


Took care of those nine extra threads for you. -darkreever


----------



## Lord Mephiston (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Darkreever !


----------

